# Waste Receptor locations



## DKnoch (Oct 23, 2016)

I am doing electrical, mechanical, plumbing, sprinkler, and all building inspections at a private school.  The plans show air handler condensate discharging to a waste receptor by means of indirect waste.  My issue/question is section 802.3 2015 IPC "waste receptors shall not be installed in plenums, crawl spaces, attics, interstitial spaces above ceilings and below floors."  These drains are above the office ceiling, but on a mezzanine.  To me I would classify that as interstitial space above a ceiling.  If the drains back up, it will be a mess in the office ceiling.  As stated above, the engineered drawings show it done this way.  In my opinion, our plan review should have caught this, but my depts plan review doesn't get into anything aside from life safety (for the most part).  I know that's not how it should be, so no point in debating that.  Im just curious how others here would interpret and enforce this situation.  Thanks


----------



## DKnoch (Oct 23, 2016)

Actually ill amend the part about plan review.  They check more than life safety, but i would say we have more than average issues with plans that get to the field.  I guess the other side of that is there's two plan reviewers and they are swamped in work


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 24, 2016)

It is prohibited if the waste receptor connected to the plumbing drainage system.  It is common practice to run the primary condensate drain outside or a mop sink.


----------



## DKnoch (Oct 24, 2016)

It's a condensate drainage system that runs to a catch basin.  So it has several drains tied together, but it is not tied to sanitary.  My concern is if it backs up (unlikely but possible), it will make an absolute mess in the office below.  Ive seen this before too, just wasn't sure if it was ok or not


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay, presumably the condensation is being disposed to an indirect discharge above the ceiling (interstitial space); the code section I would probably use is IMC *307.2.1 Condensate disposal. *
Condensate from all cooling coils and evaporators shall be conveyed from the drain pan outlet to an _approved _place of disposal. Such piping shall maintain a minimum horizontal slope in the direction of discharge of not less than one-eighth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (1-percent slope). Condensate shall not discharge into a street, alley or other areas so as to cause a nuisance.

The new section 307.3 correlates with the intent of your concern for potential damaged.

Hope this helps.


----------



## north star (Oct 24, 2016)

*& = & = &*


DKnoch,

How far along is the rough in plumbing ?.....Can you
go to the RDP or "powers-that-be", and ask for a change ?

IMO, it is not matter of "IF" the drain will clog up at some
point, but "WHEN", especially in hot,  humid environments.



*&= & = &*


----------



## HForester (Oct 28, 2016)

It is condensate piping all the way out to the catch basin. The code does not regulate "collection receptors" for condensate systems. None of it is "plumbing". Many, many condensate drains clog and eventually overflow if not regularly serviced by HVAC personnel. The industry has lived with the issue in both commercial and residential for decades. Is it right? Maybe not but I don't see the _plumbing _code providing any support for making a contractor do anything different in this application.


----------



## bhale7wv (Nov 21, 2016)

Most codes make provisions for any type of system to be "protected" so as not to damage the buildings they are in. In the '12 IMC, section 307.2.3 requires that that you provide both a primary & secondary drain. The primary line drains the pan directly below the coils & when that becomes stopped up, it overflows into a pan below the unit. That pan drains to AHJ approved location & acts as a signal that there is something wrong at the unit.
Many contractors will provide a float switch at the secondary pan rather than run additional pipe, which will shut the unit down when the pan becomes full.


----------

